# Sad news...



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

imoseyon said:


> hey man, sorry been extremely busy with work and family life - i'm not sure if I'll ever be able to go back to tbolt kernels...


Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just wondering when we might see an ICS kernel from him... sad news indeed.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

In the end its not a final no. He came back for the open mobile leak. Just think beings he is so busy that he is waiting till a more finished leak comes out and not the test leak. Who knows what HTC will change.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

it would be sad if imo didn't make bolt ICS kernels, but understandable. he's been developing for the nexus and S3 and can only do so much in his spare time. if imo doesn't make anything else for the bolt, i hope to see his work on a future device... great dev.


----------

